# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Stefan Capaliku

## Brari

shekulli

---


Teori bashkëkohore për estetikën

Mbi Estetika moderne të Stefan Çapalikut 


Nuhi Ismajli

Njeriu i letrave, Stefan Çapaliku, para pak kohësh, botoi edhe një vepër tejet të rëndësishme Estetika moderne. Vepra është mbështetur në estetikën filozofike, në teorinë e arteve të ndryshme dhe në esetë e artistëve. Ajo ndriçon problemet e përgjithshme dhe të veçanta të arteve dhe teoritë mbi artet e ndryshme. Lënda e gjerë dhe gjithëpërfshirëse e estetikës, vështruar sipas pikëpamjeve bashkëkohore, në mënyrë metodike është mbarështruar në disa kapituj. Pas një parathënieje, ku tregohet mënyra e krijimit të veprës, dijet që sjell vepra, destinimi i saj, qëndrimi i autorit ndaj dijeve estetike, veprat e interpretuara etj., problemet e ndryshme të estetikës ai i shtjellon nëpërmjet 16 kapitujve. Në kapitullin Disa çështje themelore Çapaliku, duke u nisur nga dy lloj njohjesh, racionale dhe intuitive, jep një përkufizim të gjerë e të gjithanshëm të estetikës, si disiplinë e dijes, sistem dijesh të varura nga koncepti mbi kulturën, si teori e së bukurës në art, apo si filozofia e artit, detyrat e estetikës dhe, duke marrë për bazë elementet si: kënaqësia estetike, vlerësimi estetik, vëmendja estetike, përceptimi estetik, gjendjet e veprës artistike etj., edhe arsyeshmërinë e ekzistencës së një teorie të përgjithshme të artit, filozofisë së artit, apo estetikës. Duke qenë vepra edhe si një tekst didaktik i estetikës, S.Çapaliku, në fund të kapitullit të përmendur, sugjeron edhe një antologji leximesh estetike që, siç thotë i ngjan ftesës për një udhëtim në rrugën e mendimit estetik. Në kapitullin Konceptet bazë ai shpjegon konceptet themelore për problemet e së bukurës, artin, autorin, lexuesin dhe spektatorin. Tek Estetika nga fillimet jep historinë dhe karakteristikat e mendimit estetik që nga fillimet, lashtësia e gjer tek paraqitja e estetikës bashkëkohore  estetika e shek.XX. Çapaliku tregon këtu për mendimin estetik të kohës antike, të kohës së Mesjetës, të Rilindjes, të iluminizmit dhe estetikën klasike (shek.XVIII-XIX), themeluar me veprat e mëdha të Kantit, Shelingut e Hegelit.
Në kapitullin Një vështrim mbi estetikën bashkëkohore, pasi shpjegon edhe mjaft karakteristika të estetikës së shek.XIX, si estetikën me sfond romantik dhe estetikën pozitiviste, gërshetimet e tyre etj. Në mënyrë përmbledhëse ka shqyrtuar rrymat e estetikës bashkëkohore, ku ka vënë në dukje veçmas dukurinë e gërshetimeve të rrymave estetike dhe dukurinë e variacioneve të trashëgimisë estetike. Në këtë kapitull ai iu jep përgjigje edhe pyetjeve për të ardhmen e estetikës së sotme dhe për kërkimet më të frytshme të saj. Ai, në lidhje më këto çështje, shpreh idenë se sot po përjetohet rilindja e estetikave përshkruese, se alternativa që i caktohet estetikës mbetet një zgjedhje mes poetikës dhe estetikës, mes përsiatjes metafizike dhe kërkimit eksperimental, mes estetikës së kulluar dhe asaj sociologjike, psikologjike etj. sepse, siç shton më tej autori, në të njëjtën kohë estetika, si disiplinë filozofike, e humb interesin nëse nuk i drejtohet një ballafaqimi me botën e gjallë të artit, me përvojën historike konkrete, nëse nuk di të gjejë një vërtetim ose një përgënjeshtrim në realitetin artistik që na rrethon. 
Në pjesën më të madhe të librit, në kapitujt VIXVI, Stefan Çapaliku, veç e veç, ka shkoqitur rrymat e estetikës bashkëkohore, si estetika e idealizmit, ajo formaliste, e ekzistencializmit, estetika marksiste, sociologjike, psikanalitike, strukturaliste, shkolla e Frankfurtit, estetika anglo-amerikane, e simbolit, semiologjia si metodë e estetikës dhe e kritikës artistike etj.
Një vend me rëndësi në veprën Estetika moderne zënë figurat e shumta të estetëve dhe analizat e interpretimet e shumta të veprave estetike të tyre, duke e bërë kështu veprën një pasqyrë të rëndësishme të estetëve dhe një panoramë të rëndësishme të veprave dhe të mendimit estetik. Kjo vepër nuk është një teoritizim i thatë. Mendimi estetik në veprën e Çapalikut shoqërohet gjithnjë nga shembujt konkretë. Në këtë rast, shpesh, autori inkuadron shembujt nga letërsia shqiptare duke sjellë kështu, këndvështrime, interpretime e pikëpamje të reja dhe tejet me vlerë për veprat e caktuara të letërsisë sonë. Ai afron edhe një pasqyrë të literaturës së nevojshme e të rëndësishme të estetikës. Në fund të veprës jep edhe bibliografinë e veprave të estetikës në gjuhën shqipe, treguesin e emrave dhe një fjalorth termash ku shpjegon domethënien e termave me rëndësi, duke e bërë veprën edhe më të vlershme për fushën e caktuar dhe lexuesin e saj. Estetika moderne është vepër e pikëpamjeve moderne për estetikën. Në të, të vështruara nga pikëpamje moderne, në mënyrë tejet koncize, është dhënë sinteza e dijeve të gjera e të thella për estetikën. Së këndejmi kjo vepër është jo veç një tekst i vlershëm didaktik e që plotëson mungesën e dukshme të shkrimeve estetike në shqip, po edhe një tekst shkencor me vlerë, i cili sjell dije tejet të gjera e të thella teorike për estetikën në përgjithësi, estetët, veprat dhe idetë e tyre.



21/07/2004

----------

